# Are there any decent low cost receivers with 8 channel analog inputs?



## Mpegger (Oct 31, 2014)

Being that this is my first post, I guess a quick run down of my equipment is necessary. 

Currently, my PC is the center of my entertainment system. I literally do everything with it; watch TV, DVD, Blu-ray, play games (the original reason for my particular setup), and of course, listen to music. All of this is done through a SB X-Fi Titanium which I modified with better DACs (all 4 the same) and a precision oscillator. The output is fed to a Onkyo TX-SR504 whose sole purpose is drive 6 Polk Monitor 40s and a matching CS1, plus a Sony SA-W2500 for the bass. Most of my equipment I purchased because of the price being low (they were on sale as newer models were being introduced). As much as I would like to have some better, higher end gear, I must stick with what I can afford and just try to get the best bang for the buck.

My Onkyo though, appears to be having some trouble recently. One of the channels occasionally cuts out, and rotating the volume knob to raise and lower the volume, results in that channel cutting back in. Something might be finally showing its age, and if I can't fix it myself, I'll be in need of a new "amp" for my system.

I've done some quick searches and have noticed that most newer low end receivers (the ones that I can afford) are doing away with 8 channel inputs in favor of pure HDMI, which makes sense, but is something I want to avoid for various reasons.

So, being the frugal person that I am, are there any good receivers with 8 channel inputs available around the $300 range left?


----------



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

check accessories4less.com , I cant say for sure if anyone is making new receivers with inputs over hdmi but I wouldn't be surprised if they aren't. look for used or refurbs on ebay amazon and the above


----------



## Mpegger (Oct 31, 2014)

Jeff L said:


> check accessories4less, I cant say for sure if anyone is making new receivers with inputs over hdmi but I wouldn't be surprised if they aren't. look for used or refurbs on ebay amazon and the above


Thanks for that site! I never knew of it and for sure there is plenty in my price range. However, nothing with 8 channel inputs, all just HDMI.

I'm trying to avoid HDMI as I also have my system EQ'd (REW + EqualizerAPO) and the timing (speaker distance) set. I know I can still EQ the system even if the audio is going over HDMI, but my biggest concern is the Bass control and timing (speaker distances). I have not looked at audio equipment since I purchased my receiver, and back then, anything that offered the same adjustability as what I have via my sound card, would easily cost around $1k, something well outside of my price range.

Are current models still the same? Do low end receivers still lack the ability for the user to manage the bass and timings themselves? If not, which brand/model should I stick with? The few reviews I've read through so far lack that information on what settings and adjustments are available to the user.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

All modern AVRs, including the low-end HTiB systems, let you adjust the individual speaker distances (=timings) and relative amplitudes, although some are rather coarse. No reasonably priced AVRs will let you adjust the bass-management crossovers on each channel individually, although most will let you adjust them in pairs (both fronts, both surrounds, etc). Unfortunately, the modern AVRs that I'm aware of which have preamp inputs tend to list for more than $1K, as you've already found. They also do not provide any processing for those inputs: no speaker delays, bass management, etc. All such processing is done in the digital domain and current cost-effective AVRs don't have DACs on the multichannel analog inputs because that would push their prices up even more.

However, if your computer has an HDMI or DisplayPort(*) output, you should be able to adjust the individual audio channels (up to 7.1) in the computer or in the AVR.

----
* - inexpensive passive DisplayPort to HDMI adapters are readily available.


----------



## Mpegger (Oct 31, 2014)

selden said:


> All modern AVRs, including the low-end HTiB systems, let you adjust the individual speaker distances (=timings) and relative amplitudes, although some are rather coarse. No reasonably priced AVRs will let you adjust the bass-management crossovers on each channel individually, although most will let you adjust them in pairs (both fronts, both surrounds, etc). Unfortunately, the modern AVRs that I'm aware of which have preamp inputs tend to list for more than $1K, as you've already found. They also do not provide any processing for those inputs: no speaker delays, bass management, etc. All such processing is done in the digital domain and current cost-effective AVRs don't have DACs on the multichannel analog inputs because that would push their prices up even more.
> 
> However, if your computer has an HDMI or DisplayPort(*) output, you should be able to adjust the individual audio channels (up to 7.1) in the computer or in the AVR.
> 
> ...


I remember back when I purchased my receiver, the timings on many systems were only available in 1 foot increments, and the volume might be adjustable in 3dB increments. That was about as fine as you would get in a _mid-range_ (and even some high end) receivers. :unbelievable:

That is my main worry, that whatever low range receiver I get now, would force me onto HDMI, and would have little to no adjustments comparable to what I have available with my sound card (3" increments per channel, 0.5dB per channel), and would offer even less adjustments (I know of no way of adjusting for distance over HDMI from my PC), leaving me totally dependent on what the receiver has available for adjustments.:rolleyesno:

However, I've been doing some reading on the Audyssey auto adjustment, and it looks like the MultiEQ XT version of it would offer the most in terms of configurations, not only via it built in auto configure (even crossover points for the sub), but also with being able to fine tune it further via manual controls. But apparently this differs depending on how the manufacturer implements it in their receiver.

The Denon AVR-2112CI has Audyssey MultiEQ XT on it and is perfectly in my price range from the site mentioned earlier. Any opinions on this model, in terms of being able to adjust speaker distances? How good is the MultiEQ XT?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

MultiEQ XT is very good. it gives you lots of adjustments and on top of that can do a much better job than you can do manually if you run the auto setup correctly.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

I share many of your feelings. I would like to upgrade to a newer AV receiver in order to take advantage of the audio improvements available with BD over an HDMI connection. However any new one must have 5.1 analog audio inputs (for DVD-A and SACD) and a phono input. This narrows the field considerably, possibly to zero. I suppose getting a new universal player (Oppo) would eliminate the need for the analog inputs. But I'd still need an new receiver.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Marantz receivers have both multichannel analog inputs and phono inputs.

I don't know if they're what you'd call low cost, though.


----------



## Mpegger (Oct 31, 2014)

Came in yesterday and got it hooked up and playing. The MultEQ was fast (was scratching my head at the short tones and thinking "that's it?"), and as far as the timing and volumes are concerned, it certainly appears to have done a much better job then I ever did, especially with the Sub. It actually sounds like one cohesive unit with the speakers, and everything I've thrown at it so far sounds great. Nothing boomy or uneven with the low frequencies. Even the EQ on the individual speakers sounds good (though I may still tweak it a little). My only gripe so far is that my music player does not support stereo playback over the 3 stereo pairs (yes, I personally loved and always used CMSS-3D with my music playback all the time), but that's not a fault of the receiver.

Now I'm trying to figure out if there is a way to have the volume control of the receiver available on my PC (the 2112 supports network control). Anyone have any suggestions? It would make things much easier then having to reach for the remote or dial everytime I need to change the volume.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Then you got the 2112?

Have you tried its Web interface?
There's a volume control on its Main Zone control screen.


----------



## Mpegger (Oct 31, 2014)

[edit] Would delete this post if I could, forgot I even made it :sweat: [/edit]


----------



## Mpegger (Oct 31, 2014)

I took a look at the web interface, but it's a long way from being usable. Much easier to just keep the remote handy then go through the "interface", if it can even be called one. It doesn't even show the Audyssey settings (like the EQ on each speaker), like you can see through the on screen menu via HDMI output.

I just broke out my USB UIRT and am using that along with my keyboard media keys to control the unit. I'll still need to use the remote to turn it on and off, unless the answer to my next question is positive.

I have my PC and components on a APC UPS, and it has the option of controlling 3 of its outlets power via a "master" outlet. So anything in that master outlet that is switched on, will also switch on whatever is on those 3 outlets, as well as switch them off when the master is also powered down.

How safe is it to turn on and off at the outlet this Denon unit? Will it retain it's last setting? Will it auto power on if it was on when the outlet was switched off?


----------

